# DVR 522 to DVD



## OKlinda (Jul 23, 2004)

I wish to copy programs recorded on the 522 to a computer. I wish to copy the files to my laptop, edit (if possible), and then record on DVD. I have the hardware--at least most of it--but need information on procedure.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 19, 2004)

I believe you are going to need a ATI All In Wonder or someother video card with S-Video, Composite, or Coaxl inputs and just record from the 522. The 522 has a USB port but no one knows which OS the 522 runs, what file system it uses, and I am sure the file system is currently not accessible via USB. I'm sure the USB port is there just in case in some future time, some new technology comes along that would allow them to charge money for some new accessory. I am sure there currently are no plans to use the USB port for anything, never were any plans, and you definitely can not offload content digitally. You have to record the anolog output onto a PC using one set of the 522's anolog outputs through a video capture card.


----------



## OKlinda (Jul 23, 2004)

My laptop has a port with cabling that conects to the Svideo port. I have actually connected to the DVR this way, but I cannot "see" the DVR. Is there software that would enable this capability? Obviously I will not be adding a video capture card since I am working with a laptop...unless I am uninformed.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

There are some good USB and Firewire (external) Video capture devices that will work well with your laptop. Go to your nearest BestBuy or Circuit City and take a look at them. If you have a Mini DV camcorder you already have an excellent video capture device. I use this one all the time. Just copy to tape using the sVHS input as well as audio cable then import on to your laptop and edit, add menus etc and burn.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 19, 2004)

OKlinda said:


> My laptop has a port with cabling that conects to the Svideo port. I have actually connected to the DVR this way, but I cannot "see" the DVR. Is there software that would enable this capability? Obviously I will not be adding a video capture card since I am working with a laptop...unless I am uninformed.


Most laptops with an S-Video port have an S-Video out port not S-Video in. This allows you to do presentations on large TVs when a projector is not available. It is also nice for 3-D games. Look closely at the port it probably has a symbol like "-->" next to it pointing away from the port meaning "output". All laptops that have S-Video in (and I only know of two [advertised as Media Center Laptops, running Windows Media Center]) have two S-Video ports, one for input so you can use your laptop for work on a business trip and then use it for a DVR in the hotel, and one output so you can use the big screen TV in the hotel room to play back DVR recordings and watch DVDs. I have never heard of a laptop with an S-Video in but no S-Video out. If anyone has ever seen one let me know the make and model.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

This is just my opinion, but I found the computer editing to be very time consuming.

I prefer a stand-alone DVD recorder. Philips has two models due in the next few months that can even record 5.1.

http://www.dvdplusrw.org/video/leaflets/dvdr740_us.pdf
http://www.dvdplusrw.org/video/leaflets/dvdr755_us.pdf

http://shop.store.yahoo.com/cammy/dvdr740.html


----------



## OKlinda (Jul 23, 2004)

Anonymous said:


> Most laptops with an S-Video port have an S-Video out port not S-Video in. This allows you to do presentations on large TVs when a projector is not available. It is also nice for 3-D games. Look closely at the port it probably has a symbol like "-->" next to it pointing away from the port meaning "output". ..l.


Why didn't I notice!! This makes sense. Now I can explore other inputs.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

You're only (known) option today is to use a capture device, in your case, an external one.


----------



## OKlinda (Jul 23, 2004)

Hall said:


> You're only (known) option today is to use a capture device, in your case, an external one.


Do you have any recommendations? I don't already own a DV camera, which I hear is a workable option.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 19, 2004)

OKlinda said:


> Do you have any recommendations?...


http://www.ati.com/products/tvwonderusb20/index.html


----------

